# Good Struts



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

I saw some Shocks/Struts for my 96 sentra on ebay i was wondering if they are any good KYB GR-2 Shocks/Struts take a look 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33590&item=2424710045


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

They are 1 step up from OEM, which doesnt say much. If you really dont have money, get these.


----------



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

are they ok to use with coilovers


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Any shock is ok to use with coilovers. Whether its a good idea? Well, I wouldnt buy these shocks, lets just put it that way.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Save up for the KYB AGXs. The GR2s are only slightly better than stock, you really aren't going to notice any improvements.


----------



## GTRsentra (Jul 10, 2003)

Are GR2s ok to use with coilovers?
KYB AGX adjustable i dont think i need adjustable shocks if i get coilovers? or i should?


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

You should get the AGXs, the strut has nothing to do with how low the car goes, that's the coil. The strut will either make your ride stiff or soft. With the AGXs you get both, they are 10 way adjustable and are real fun to ride on. You can adjust them for road race, stiffen them up for drag, or soften them for a comfortable street ride with the coilover low so them wheels tuck nice and clean. We're having specials on AGXs right now check out our site www.sr20development.com PM me if you'd like to order a set. PEACE


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

AGX's are 10 way adjustable on Sentras?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

B13 KYB AGX front has four settings on front strut and eight on rear strut. Don't know what B14 shock as in the way of adjustability; I think its eight, like the B13 rear strut.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yeah it has the same settings.


----------

